# Tarantula in death curl



## Frostiecupra (Nov 23, 2012)

My brazilian black is about the size of a 50p iv had her for about 2years, since this time she has not shed, she has startwd acting strange for a few days and now she has gone into the death curl pose on her front, there is always water available as she was always in there drinking, could she be shedding or is she dead


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Try adding a few clear pics for others to see mate


----------



## Frostiecupra (Nov 23, 2012)

I would but i dont know how to add photos


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would simply leave her alone for a day or two. The fact that a small juvi has failed to moult in two years is strange even for a slow growing species.


----------



## touchthesky (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah that does seem a long time not to have molted?


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Frostiecupra said:


> I would but i dont know how to add photos


Most use photo bucket as it gives you a url to link your picture to add on here..
But don't trust it as it can be a :censor: if you keep all your picture's on it..


----------



## nicolevins (Oct 24, 2010)

Why not try an ICU?
The TARANTULA KEEPER'S GUIDE, THIRD EDITION - The ICU

To put it simply: a small, clear container with damp kitchen paper and place it in an area will it will be warm and completely undisturbed. Of course, check on it, but don't touch the container if it isn't 100% necessary to do so. Leave it for a couple of days and replace the tarantula into it's old enclosure if it seems to have made progess. It can work wonders for tarantulas in death curls.

P.S, Photobucket, tinypic and twitter or facebook links work too for photos. Tinypic is seemingly the quickest IMO.


----------

